# i think my leopard gecko has mouth rot????



## godzila (Jan 14, 2008)

how would i tell if she has mouth rot ????
does anyone have any pics????

thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if u put a pic we will be abel to tell


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mouth rot (ulcerative stomatitis) is most likely to present itself initially with lack of appetite, then visually you might be able to see inflamed gums, lumps/ulcers on the gums inside the mouth, yellow or white / grey pus-type substance, really thick and excessive saliva. The inflamation and infection can also lead to dental problems and eye infections.

To treat it, you are going to need to see a veterinary and get the correct course of antibiotics and a proper diagnosis. Supportive therapy would include rinsing the mouth out with a low iodine based solution, and keeping the gecko hydrated with syringe feeding, ideally with an aid such as critical care.

If you think your gecko has any problems at all and they are housed with other geckos remove them to a quarantine enclosure immediately and completely disinfect the enclosure. If they are on a substrate, take the substrate out, clean down the enclosure, and put back on newspaper/papertowel, this would help to keep any bacterial or viral spread to a minimum.

Perhaps you could describe the symptoms your gecko has and a photo if possible... but I cannot stress how important it is that if your gecko is looking ill in any way that you get them to a veterinarian.


----------



## godzila (Jan 14, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Mouth rot (ulcerative stomatitis) is most likely to present itself initially with lack of appetite, then visually you might be able to see inflamed gums, lumps/ulcers on the gums inside the mouth, yellow or white / grey pus-type substance, really thick and excessive saliva. The inflamation and infection can also lead to dental problems and eye infections.
> 
> To treat it, you are going to need to see a veterinary and get the correct course of antibiotics and a proper diagnosis. Supportive therapy would include rinsing the mouth out with a low iodine based solution, and keeping the gecko hydrated with syringe feeding, ideally with an aid such as critical care.
> 
> ...


from this i am guessin she may have it she has a swollen eye and hard lumps that look like puss, and what looks like abscess on the out side of her mouth. i have taken her to the vets but i am unsure of what they have said. they gave me some iodine and said to clean her mouth with this twice a day. i have been doing so and so far the abscesses have gone but fell out of her mouth with some hard yellow puss. she has lost her appetite as she would normally eat waxworms stright away and they are still alive.

should i be taking her to a specialist vet that deals with reptiles all the time???

if so does anyone no one in weston-super-mare i cant seem to find one

thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i woudl advise to always go to a repltile vet.
you wil have one near you - dont personaly know of any but google will help im sure 


godzila said:


> from this i am guessin she may have it she has a swollen eye and hard lumps that look like puss, and what looks like abscess on the out side of her mouth. i have taken her to the vets but i am unsure of what they have said. they gave me some iodine and said to clean her mouth with this twice a day. i have been doing so and so far the abscesses have gone but fell out of her mouth with some hard yellow puss. she has lost her appetite as she would normally eat waxworms stright away and they are still alive.
> 
> should i be taking her to a specialist vet that deals with reptiles all the time???
> 
> ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If the abscesses are cleaning off hard that's a positive step in the right direction, as is the iodine cleansing.

I don't know of any vets in your area unfortunately though I'm sure someone will.

If she is refusing to eat at all, you can get from your local reptile store, or online, a product called "Critical Care", which is a powder you mix with water, and then syringe feed the animal. This will stop the weight from dropping drastically and keep her hydrated whilst she is recovering. 

If it's been more than a week since you went to the vet and it has not cleared up I would go back and ask for antibiotics, unless they gave her an injection whilst she was there?


----------



## godzila (Jan 14, 2008)

ok thanks i will get her to the vets asap as it has been nearly two weeks.

thanks for the helps guys

always good to no theres people out there to help.

will let you no how things go

Danni
xxx


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

absesses dont always stay away...you just dampen down the bacteria but sometimes it can come back...especially on the jawline. many have to be scraped out under anaesthetic.


----------

